# تعقيبا على موضوع الأستاذ عبود



## خادم البتول (18 يوليو 2013)

لست أدري لماذا يصر البعض على "*طردنا*" من المنتدى *بتصرفات* غير مسئولة، ناهيك عن *كلمات *غير مسئولة! على أي حال تحقق لهم بالفعل ما أرادوا وأصبحنا نأتيكم في المناسبات فقط، ولكن حتى في هذه المناسبات قد يتصادف أن أحدهم يغلق الموضوعات في وجوهنا، وهكذا لا معنى حقيقة للحضور لأن الوقت والجهد الذي نبذله في الكتابة قد يضيع هباء! نعم، كأننا ما عدنا نفكر لحظة في الآخرين وما عاد يعني لنا الآخرون شيئا! فقط أفعل "*أنا*" ما أريد ما دمت أراه صحيحا، وفقط أفتح أنا وأغلق ما أريد ما دام معي المفتاح!

*صدقا *لست أدري لماذا تم غلق موضوع الأخ عبود في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة؟ صدقا لست أدري متى يكتشف الأخوة المشرفون هنا حلا آخر غير "*الغلق*" حتى يتوقف الحوار الذي لا يريدون أو لا يحبون؟ صدقا لست أدري متى تنتبه الإدارة لهذا *الخطأ *ـ وأنا هنا أكتفي بقول "الخطأ" تأدبا ـ هذا الخطأ الذي *طالما تكرر وطالما شكونا منه ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي*؟


على أي حال هذا ما أذن الرب بكتابته لهذا الموضوع "المغلق".. وصدقا لا أنتظر من الأخ *عبود *أي تعقيب أو رد، إلا إذا أراد السؤال من جديد، كما أني ـ رجاء ـ *لا *أريد من أي عضو تقييما.. فقط كان *لابد *من التعليق على بعض الأفكار التي تنطوي على *الشك*، أو دون قصد *تدفع إليه* ضمنا، نظرا لعدم وضوح *المفاهيم الأساسية*، مع الشكر للجميع، والمجد لله أولا وآخرا.


________________________________​




> *[FONT=&quot]الأنبا القديس " كاراس " رجل عاش فى ( البرية الجوانية ) مُنقطعاً عن العالم للعبادة*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى قال هو بنفسه : أنه لم ير وجه أنسان طيلة (57) عاما *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أى أنه*​*[FONT=&quot]: *​


​


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يُجِر مُستجيراً ... أو أطعمَ فقيراً... أو آوى مسكيناً ...أو شفى مريضاً أو عَلمَ الناسَ الحكمة *​


​


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ترك لنا أية سيرة عملية نقتدى بها أو سلوكاً نحتذى به  *​


​


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يستفد به المجتمع فى شئ .. *​


​


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]رجل مُتعبد فى البرية الجوانية ... وهذا شأنه مع الله ( وأنا مالى ؟؟ )*​


​


> ​
> ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


​

بالنسبة لهذا الجزء فالتعقيب باختصار: لا يعني انفصال القديس أو الراهب عن العالم *جسديا *أنه انفصل عنه *روحيا*.. لأنه بالأحرى يستحيل أن ينفصل عنه روحيا.. وحيث لا ينفصل الراهب عن العالم روحيا أصبح من الممكن أن *يفيض بره وتنعكس قداسته على المجتمع روحيا*، بل ربما حتى على العالم كله. *الله* نفسه تبارك اسمه هو المثال الأول هنا: رغم أن الله لا يظهر في العالم جسديا أو ماديا، رغم ذلك ما زال *كل حيّ يحيا به، بل كل شيء دون استثناء يقوم به ويعتمد عليه*. بالمثل عندما تصلي الأم لابنها المسافر بعيدا ـ وكلاهما بعيد عن الآخر جسديا ـ ألا يفيد الابن من هذه الصلاة رغم أنه لم يكن حاضرا في الزمان والمكان؟ فكذلك: حين يصلي القديس في عزلته "*ليكن على الأرض سلام*" ـ مثلا ـ فإن الرب إذ يسمع صلاته *يكون سلام *على الأرض بسر هذه الصلاة الصادقة الخالصة التي لم يسمعها العالم أو يشهدها، ولكن هكذا يكون بالفعل سلام على كل الأرض ويكون لكل إنسان دون استثناء نصيب من هذا السلام! 

وهذا فقط مثال للتوضيح، لكن الأمر *لا يقف عند هذا الحد *ولا يتم بهذه الآلية أو "*الميكانيكية*".. التصور الأقرب هنا هو أن هؤلاء القديسين هم بالأحرى "*شموس*" في هذا العالم، *ينعكس روحيا نورهم *ـ *بمجرد وجودهم *ـ *على كل إنسان وعلى كل شيء آخر،* حتى لو كانوا جسديا منعزلين لا يراهم الناس. هذا في الحقيقة هو نفسه السبب أن نورهم لا ينقطع بانتقالهم، لأن عملهم وبرهم وقداستهم لا ترتبط بأجسادهم، سيان عاشت هذه الأجساد بين الناس أو اعتزلتهم في البراري أو رقدت صامتة داخل القبر. 

أما إجارة المستجير وإطعام الفقير وإيواء المسكين إلخ: كل هذه لا شك من مظاهر البر ولكنها ليست البر في ذاته ولا يرتبط *بالضرورة *بها. وكما أن المرائي والمنافق يستطيع أن يفعل هذا أيضا، كذلك قد *لا* يفعل القديس أيّا من هذا جسديا، ولكنه رغم ذلك ـ *بنور قلبه وقوة روحه وسر صلواته *ـ *يستطيع أن يؤثر في العالم كله وفي الناس كلهم بحيث يُجير بعضهم بعضا ويُطعم بعضهم بعضا ويُـؤوي بعضهم بعضا*! كما قلت: القديس *شمس *كاملة مشرقة في عالم وراء العالم، شمس لا تدركها الحواس، لكن الأرواح جميعا تعرفها وتعيش في نورها وتحيا به، ذلك أنه بالحقيقة ليس نور القديسين أنفسهم وإنما نور الله جل وعلا، يتلألأ من خلالهم ويفيض بعد أن صفت له قلوبهم وتطهرت جوانحهم وتسامت كل أفكارهم ومشاعرهم!

أما "الآباء السواح" فتلك كرامة فوق الكرامة وقداسة فوق القداسة ونور فوق النور، فهؤلاء يستطيعون "طيّ المسافات" كما يسمونها بالعربية، وتلك قدرة إعجازية فوق العقل، بل حتى فوق الخيال، وعليه يكفينا اليوم هذا القدر. لتكن صلواتهم مع الجميع.. أما بالنسبة لهذا الجزء:




> *[FONT=&quot]و... واضح انك لم تقرأى الكتاب ولم تقرأى قصة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الموظفة المثالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا الراجل اللى ما كانش بيخلف وخلف بمجرد ما أخذ صورة الأنبا كاراس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكله كوم وقصة طالبة الثانوية العامة الخيبانة اللى جابت مرحلة أولى 77% ...و ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمجرد ما دونت أسم الأنبا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى ورقة الأجابة جابت 95% فى المرحلة الثانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا لا داعى لشرح أنه من المستحيل رياضيا وعددياً وحسابياً ومنطقياً وعقلاً أن يتفق هذان الرقمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الا إذا حصلت على درجات إضافية من عند الجيران ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والطفل المعجزة ...الخ ألخ
> 
> فها الأعتقاد هنا أن صورة وأسم القديس تُنفذ مشيئة الله ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


هذا أمر فيه نقاش كبير ويحتاج إلى حديث طويل ولكن أيضا باختصار: نحن هنا بين طرفين نقيضين: الأول هو الجهل والدجل والنصب والاحتيال والتخلف واللجوء إلى الإعجاز لحل المشكلات العصية والقفز إلى الغيبيات والماورائيات هروبا من آلام الواقع وإحباطاته وعجزه.. وهنا نحن أمام نوع من "*المخدرات*" بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة، بل هو من أفتك أنواع المخدرات، يروج بين الجميع ونرى مظاهره في كل الأديان وفي كل الأقطار خاصة خلال *الأزمات والهزائم*، شخصية كانت أو قومية..


في المقابل وعلى الطرف النقيض هناك أيضا "*معجزات*" حقيقية، معجزات تتحدى أي منطق، وترتبط هذه المعجزات ارتباطا وثيقا بالإيمان وبالصلاة وبشفاعة هؤلاء الأبرار القديسين! لا أبالغ إذا قلت أن هذا نفسه له شرح عقلي بل حتى علمي بحت، ولكنني أتجاوز عن هذا اختصارا وأقول: إننا بين هذين الطرفين النقيضين نحيا دائما، وبينما يميل بعضنا إلى الدجل قليلا وقد يقع فيه بسهولة، يميل بعضنا الآخر إلى تحري الحقيقة ولا يعترف إلا بما هو إعجازي مشهود له بما يكفي من شهادات. الأمر إذن لا يتعلق بـ"*غرابة*" القصص التي نسمعها *وخروجها عن المألوف*، بقدر ما يتعلق أولا بـ"*مصداقية*" هذه الشهادات *وموثوقيتها*. بعبارة أخرى: *ليست المشكلة هنا أنها "معجزة" تتحدى المنطق *(إلا إذا كنا ننفي حدوث المعجزات بالكلية، وتلك قصة أخرى).. المشكلة بالأحرى هي: *هل حدثت بالفعل هذه المعجزات*، أم أنها محض خرافات يروّجها الناس ـ كالمخدرات ـ تخفيفا لأنفسهم ولغيرهم من أثقال الحياة ودعما لإيمانهم وتجديدا لبعض الأمل المفقود في حياتهم؟ 

بالضبط كظهورات السيدة القديسة العذراء: كم مرة *شاع *بين الناس ظهورها هنا أو هناك، وفي المقابل كم مرة *شهدت الكنيسة رسميا* بهذا الظهور؟ 

نحن نقرأ إذن عن كل هذه *المعجزات *ـ أو كل هذه *الخرافات *ـ وفق هذا المعيار وهذه الرؤية.. من ثم ليس مطلوبا أن نؤمن بالضرورة بـ"*كل*" معجزة نقرأ عنها.. لكن المهم ـ غاية الأهمية ـ ألا نفقد أبدا *الإيمان بحدوث المعجزات ذاتها من حيث المبدأ*. 

​* * *
​
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> * * *
> ​ فقط أفعل "*أنا*" ما أريد ما دمت أراه صحيحا، وفقط أفتح أنا وأغلق ما أريد ما دام معي المفتاح!​



*[FONT=&quot]المشكلة لم تكن فى تصرف الأستاذ فريدى بالغلق ... أعتقد أنه أغلقها " درءاً للفتنة "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]:t33::t33::t33:
*​
*[FONT=&quot]ولكن مشكلتى الحقيقة معه

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه حور*​*[FONT=&quot]من سؤالى وذهب به الى غير مرماه وهدفه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن حقى فى السؤال (( تم سلبه)) وهذا ليس من حقه .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا سألت عن ( نص ) سؤال مباشر وواضح فإذا بالسؤال يتجه للرسل بطرس وبولس ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولذا لم أحصل على أجابة ...واسرع بغلق الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون حتى أن يُكلف خاطره بسؤالى إن كانت الأجابة وصلت ام لا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...!!!![/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أى أن الأستاذ لم يحترم العضو السائل ولا سؤاله[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]المشلكة الثانية ...وهى الأخطر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
ألا وهو الفارق بين المسيحية والأسلام ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تسأل السؤال هناك تأتيك أجابة مباشرة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... و ... عنيفة أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مع بِضعة لعنات ) لزوم القعدة
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فى النهاية بتاخد أجابة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيح أن بعض الأجابات تنتهى بــ " الله أعلم ".. لكن ما علينا ..
*******
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تسأل السؤال هنا فى المسيحية ...
عايز لك حاوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأساتذة اللى بترد مش واخدين بالهم انهم بيدخلوك فى متاهة ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
خد عندك نموذج مما أتانى رداً على سؤالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(( والله قادرٌ أن يزيد فى نوعية وكيفية وكمية البركة الموعودة بحسب غناه فى المجد )) ( !!!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(( إن المعنيين هم منتخبين من إجمالى المؤمنين الطائعين القابلين فدائه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العاملين مرضاته المتمتعين بالكفارة والمملؤءئين من روحه القدوس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])) ..( !!!! )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين الأجابة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهمت حاجة أنا ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]لكن ليا سؤال لحضرك أنت كمان بالمناسبة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم تتعرض للنص [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالموافقة أو بالرفض ودخلتنى انت كمان فى متاهة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولى سؤال عندك تانى ...لكن لما أسمع منك رد الأول [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

استاذ خادم البتول واستاذ عبود 
قوانين القسم تنص على :- 
الإلتزام بطرح سؤال واحد في كل موضوع و عدم تشتيت الموضوع و القفز لاسئلة اخرى مع مرور الوقت و النقاش


مُخالفة اي من البنود أعلاه سيضع الموضوع و العضوية تحت سلطة الإدارة للتصرف بحسب ما تراه مناسباً
وبالتالى كان لازم يتم التعامل اشرافيا مع الموضوع اللى تم التنقل فيه بين اكتر من سؤال 
محدش عاوز يطرد حد من المنتدى 
المنتدى للجميع وقائم بمشاركات الجميع 
منورين ورمضان كريم 
والموضوع ده مخالف برضه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> استاذ خادم البتول واستاذ عبود
> قوانين القسم تنص على :-
> الإلتزام بطرح سؤال واحد في كل موضوع و عدم تشتيت الموضوع و القفز لاسئلة اخرى مع مرور الوقت و النقاش
> 
> ...


*حضرتك قريت الموضوع ؟
هو السؤال له شقين ...شق يتعلق بالقائل الناقل 
وشق يتعلق بالنص الأساسى 
أنا أعرف يعنى أية قوانين 
وأعرف كيف أوجه الأسئلة 
سؤالى تم تحويره بدون وجه حق
*​


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حضرتك قريت الموضوع ؟
> هو السؤال له شقين ...شق يتعلق بالقائل الناقل
> وشق يتعلق بالنص الأساسى
> أنا أعرف يعنى أية قوانين
> ...


سؤالك كان 


> *[FONT="]من هو الأنبا كاراس ...نُبذة مختصرة عاش سنة كام[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]ثم*​





> ​ *[FONT="]الكلمات المكتوبة ( [/FONT][/B][B][COLOR=#C00000][FONT="]وعد الرب للانبا كاراس [/FONT][/COLOR]**[FONT="]) [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]عبارة عن أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT="]بشارات – رسائل رسل – مين اللى كتبه ؟[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وبعدها ننتقل الى محتواها [/FONT]*​


مسأله الانتقال لمحتوى الكلمات المكتوبة مش صح طبقا لقوانين القسم ... اقرا القوانين تانى 
مينفعش تسأل عن انجيل متى واللى كاتبه وحياته وايه هو وتيجى فى نفس الموضوع تقولى ناخد بقى الكلام نتناقش فيه  
كدة اسمه تنقل بين الاسئله بيشتت الناس ويحق للادارة انها تتعامل مع الموضوع وصاحبه  حسب القوانين المكتوبه 

بالنسبة لسؤالك اللى تم توضيحه وليس تحويره 
بس واضح ان الامر اختلط عليك 
الايمان والفكر المسيحى وصلوا للبشريه من خلال الاباء الرسل ومن خلال الوحى 


> *هل كان للرسول بطرس .. أو الرسول بولس ... أو الرسول يوحنا *
> 
> *أو أي من كتبة الوحي ... وعد مثل هذا ؟ *


فلو كان هناك وعد مثل هذا لكتبة الوحى الالهى يبقى الموضوع منتهى وسؤالك تم الاجابة عليه بالدليل القاطع انه نعم يتفق نص الوعد مع الايمان المسيحى 
وان كانت الاجابة بلا يبقى كدة الموضوع منتهى هذا النص يخالف الايمان المسيحى 



[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> سؤالك كان
> 
> 
> فلو كان هناك وعد مثل هذا لكتبة الوحى الالهى يبقى الموضوع منتهى وسؤالك تم الاجابة عليه بالدليل القاطع انه نعم يتفق نص الوعد مع الايمان المسيحى
> وان كانت الاجابة بلا يبقى كدة الموضوع منتهى هذا النص يخالف الايمان المسيحى



انا مش معاك في النقطة دي
لان ليس كل شئ كتب في الكتاب المقدس
مش معني انه مش موجود في الكمتاب المقدس يعني مخالف


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> انا مش معاك في النقطة دي
> لان ليس كل شئ كتب في الكتاب المقدس
> مش معني انه مش موجود في الكمتاب المقدس يعني مخالف


انا عارف ان مش كل حاجة اتكتبت فى الكتاب المقدس ومش كل حاجة برة الكتاب المقدس مخالفه بس اكيد كل حاجة جواه توافق الايمان  بس خلى الموضوع ده نتناقش فيه منفردا  فى موضوع مخصوص 
احنا هنا فى المنتدى العام


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا شغلتى القوانين يا جو
> وسؤالى تم تحويره ...
> ومش عيل صغير أنا لسة هتعلم أزاى الأسئلة تتسئل
> وبعدين ... أية الموضوع وصاحبه دى ؟؟؟؟
> ...



عارف ان دى شغلتك 
وسؤالك تم توضيحه زى ما وضحت قبل كدة 
واظن يعنى انه مينفعش اهددك !!!
مُخالفة اي من البنود أعلاه سيضع (*الموضوع و العضوية*) تحت سلطة الإدارة للتصرف بحسب ما تراه مناسباً


متشكر لحضرتك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يوليو 2013)

*اعتقد الموضوع ابسط من كدة مجرد اختلاف في الاراء وليس في الاشخاص 
وان الاستاذ oesi no لا يقصد اي تهديد ولا الاستاذ عبود يقصد اي شي 
اتمني المووضع يتاخد ببساطة ونكمل موضوعنا

*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 يوليو 2013)

*يا جدعان مش كدا  خدوا الأمور ببساطه 

هدوا نفسكم 

انتوا ف رمضان حتى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *وسؤالك تم توضيحه زى ما وضحت قبل كدة *


*سؤالى لم يتم الرد عليه يا جو
طلع لى أجابة سؤالى أنا ...مش أجابة سؤال المشرف 
وزى ما قلت لك 
كان لازم أعرف مين هو الأنبا كاراس ( نُبذة بسيطة عنه ) قبل ما سأل عن النص
أزاى هعرف مدى قدسية النص قبل ما أعرف مين اللى قاله ؟؟؟



*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يوليو 2013)

> *[FONT="]عفواً يا أستاذنا لإن هذا العدد لا يخدم ماتقول
> 
> [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...





> *[/U]**[FONT="] [COLOR=red]= [/COLOR]الأباء [U]الذين عانوا[/U] [U][COLOR=red]من أجل كلمة الحق [/COLOR][/U]وكلمة الله [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وكان إيليا النبى قد حدث معه شئ من ذلك. ومن هؤلاء السواح الأن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT="]و... وفقا للتفسير أعلاه [COLOR=red]فالعدد لا يتحدث [/COLOR]عن من ينقطع فى البرارى للعبادة[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...





> *[FONT="]
> [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/RIGHT]
> ...





> [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> استاذ عبود حضرتك نقلت الاجابه بس مش اخدت بالك منها
> * تائهين فى البرارى** = الأباء الذين عانوا من أجل كلمة الحق وكلمة الله *
> 
> *وكان إيليا النبى قد حدث معه شئ من ذلك. ومن هؤلاء السواح الأن*​​ التفسير بيقول *ومن هؤلاء السواح الأن
> ...



*يا أستاذى الفاضل أنا أتحدث الان عن نص الوعد الألهى *
*وبالقطع رأيتها ... وهى أيضا لا تخدم ما سألت عنه لأنه *
*هل قُتل الأنبا كاراس ؟*
*هل عانى من أجل كلمة الحق وكلمة الله ؟؟*

*الأجابة لآ ...هو أنقطع للعبادة وهذا شأنه أين كلمة الحق وكلمة الله هنا ؟*
*
( وبالرغم من ذلك أنتقلت للسؤال الأساسى )
*


> *سؤال مباشر ... هل يتفق ( نص الوعد) مع الأيمان أو الفكر المسيحى ؟*
> 
> *من يقول (( نعم )) يتفضل علىَّ بالشرح المُبسط المباشر*​


*وهذا هو تحوير سؤالى من جانب الأستاذ المشرف* 

 


> *السؤال بطريقة أخرى*
> 
> *هل كان للرسول بطرس .. أو الرسول بولس ... أو الرسول يوحنا *
> *أو أي من كتبة الوحي** ...**وعد مثل هذا** ؟*


 
 *مالى أنا بقى بالرسل بطرس وبولس ان كان عندهم نفس الوعد وألا لأ ؟؟*
 
 *وهذه هى الأجابة التى جاء  *​


> *رد نعم*
> 
> *الرب قال جهارا للرسل*
> 
> ...


*بالله عليكم *
 
 *أين الأجاااااااااااااااااااااااابة ؟؟؟*​ 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

> *ننتقل الى النص
> 
> سؤال مباشر ... هل يتفق ( نص الوعد) مع الأيمان أو الفكر المسيحى ؟
> 
> من يقول (( نعم )) يتفضل علىَّ بالشرح المُبسط المباشر​*


*أنا مش مصدقة انه وعد الهى

لأنه لايتفق مع الفكر المسيحى 

هذا على حسب فهمى للمسيحية

إلا إذا اعتبرتونى مش بأفهم فى المسيحية 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

*هل أتضحت الرؤيا أم لا زالت غامضة ؟
سؤال عن هل يتفق النص مع الفكر والأيمان ؟
فإذا بالمشرف يقول
هل هناك مثله ؟؟
وكأنه تمت أجابتى وبقى أن نعرف هل هناك مثله أم لا 
وضحت يا جو ؟؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا مش مصدقة انه وعد الهى
> لأنه لايتفق مع الفكر المسيحى
> هذا على حسب فهمى للمسيحية
> إلا إذا اعتبرتونى مش بأفهم فى المسيحية
> ​*


*تمام ...آدى أجابة مباشرة ..هو دة اللى كنت عايزه بمنتهى البساطة
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أستاذى الفاضل أنا أتحدث الان عن نص الوعد الألهى *
> *وبالقطع رأيتها ... وهى أيضا لا تخدم ما سألت عنه لأنه *
> *هل قُتل الأنبا كاراس ؟*
> *هل عانى من أجل كلمة الحق وكلمة الله ؟؟*
> ...



نص الوعد لا يتفق مع التعليم المسيحي 
والسبب لان جميع المخطوطات التي تكلمت عن القديس الانبا كاراس السائع بها كثير من التناقضات 
 كما تم اضافه عليها الكتير من المبالغات لذلك تحتاج تنقيح 
هذا راي الشخصي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *نص الوعد لا يتفق مع التعليم المسيحي *
> والسبب لان جميع المخطوطات التي تكلمت عن القديس الانبا كاراس السائع بها كثير من التناقضات
> كما تم اضافه عليها الكتير من المبالغات لذلك تحتاج تنقيح
> هذا راي الشخصي


*تمام التمام ...أشكرك على الأجابة 
مش عارف أديك تقييم لكن خد لك وردة 

:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يوليو 2013)

*أى نص, غير إنجيلى, هو نص غير مقدس, وبالتالى يقبل النقض​*


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

انا فى اتوبيس فيه مصر كلها لما اروح هقرا وارد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يوليو 2013)

عندي تعليق بسيط
قصه الانبا كاراس قصة اب ترك الكثير من اجل المسيح وعاش حياه صعب جدا ان يحياها اي انسان لو نعمة المسيح له
لذلك يجب ان نتعلم من جوهر القصة ام بنسبه للنصوص اتمني ان تتكون لجنة لمرجعه كافه النصوص في الكتب المقدس في الكنيسة 
لذلك لا يجب ان نترك قصه حياه راهب العظيم الانبا كاراس بدون ان نتعلم منها من اجل مبالغه في نصوص معينه او اخطاء في بعض النصوص في قصته بسبب تناقلها عبر المخطوطات من ناس بسطاء في اغلب الظن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا فى *اتوبيس *فيه مصر كلها لما اروح هقرا وارد


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
طب أحترس م النشالين 
:t33::t33::t33::t33:


:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 يوليو 2013)

بداية أرجو أيها الأحباء فضلا ألا يتطرق الحديث إلى الأخ فريدي تحديدا أو  أن يتناول الموضوع بأي وجه من الوجوه شخصية بعينها. أنا أتحدث عن نمط *عام  *وعن سلوك إداري *يتكرر *من البعض دائما، وهو غلق الموضوعات، السلوك الذي ربما  يجوز في بعض الحالات النادرة، نعم، لكنه في معظم الحالات ـ كما أراه هنا ـ * خاطئ *تماما في تقديري المتواضع. هذا ـ رجاء ـ هو كل ما أتحدث عنه. 





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المشكلة لم تكن فى تصرف ... بالغلق ... أعتقد أنه أغلقها " درءاً للفتنة "*​​



نعم، وهذا يحدث كثيرا، وسببه في العادة هو نقص العلم أو  الفهم، مع التصدي للإجابة من البعض دون *تأهيل *حقيقي لذلك، أو دون استعداد  جيد يتناسب مع عقلية السائل، ذلك بغض النظر تماما عن القدر الذي "*يحفظه*"  هذا أو ذاك من الكتاب المقدس أو من أقوال الآباء! هذه المشكلة رأيتها  كثيرا، وتجاوزت عنها دائما، ولكنها فرصتنا الآن أن نطلب من جميع الأحباء ـ  رجاء ـ ألا يتصدى أحد لأي سؤال ما لم يكن واثقا من إجابته، مدركا لأبعادها،  واعيا بكل ما قد ينطوي عليه السؤال من عثرات وحتى فخاخ أحيانا، أو ما قد  تنطوي عليه *إجابته نفسها *من عواقب. 




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المشلكة الثانية ...وهى الأخطر*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] ألا وهو الفارق بين المسيحية والأسلام ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تسأل السؤال هناك تأتيك أجابة مباشرة*​*[FONT=&quot]...
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]....
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فى النهاية بتاخد أجابة !!
> ...
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]تسأل السؤال هنا فى المسيحية ...
> عايز لك حاوى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأساتذة اللى بترد مش واخدين بالهم انهم بيدخلوك فى متاهة ...!!!*​​[/FONT][/FONT]




نعم، وهذا أيضا يحدث كثيرا، ولاحظته تحديدا معك ومع الصعوبة  النسبية التي تتميز بها أسئلتك، وهي صعوبة منطقية وإلا ما ألقيت علينا  بالسؤال ابتداء. أما أسباب هذه "المتاهة" التي تجدها فأسباب عديدة، منها  على سبيل المثال تواضع المعرفة أو الفهم عند المُجيب كما أشرت، ولكن أول  الأسباب وأهمها على الإطلاق هو بالأحرى أن *الأساس المادي *الذي يتحرك به  العقل والثقافة والعالم كله اليوم ـ وهو نفس الأساس الذي قام عليه الإسلام،  وحتى اليهودية ـ هذا الأساس نفسه يختلف جذريا عن *الأساس الروحي *الذي تقوم  المسيحية عليه. *الحرفية *على سبيل المثال في الإسلام مقدسة، بينما الحرفية  في المسيحية بالأحرى قاتلة. *الحسية *في الإسلام واضحة لا تقبل التأويل،  بينما الحسية في المسيحية تفسح الطريق لصالح الخبرة الوجدانية والروحية  ولكل ما يستعصي *بطبيعته *على اللغة. من هنا تبدأ "المتاهة" وتأتيك عبارات قد  لا تعني بالفعل شيئا ما لم تكن وجدانيا داخل التجربة المسيحية بكل شروطها.  لكنها في النهاية مسئولية المُجيب لا السائل، فهذا نفسه جزء من "التأهيل"  الذي أشير إليه والذي يجب أن يتوفر عند المجيب، خاصة حين يكون السائل من  خلفية إسلامية، ناهيك عن كونه مثقفا أو ذكيا. 




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لكن ليا سؤال لحضرك أنت كمان بالمناسبة *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم تتعرض للنص [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالموافقة أو بالرفض ودخلتنى انت كمان فى متاهة ؟[/FONT]*​
> ​[/FONT]



* 
لسببين*: *الأول *هو أن هناك بالفعل من تقدموا للإجابة في الموضوع الأصلي وأعتبرهم أفضل مني وأقدر على ذلك، من ثم لا يجب أن يبدو الأمر كما لو أن هناك سباقا أو استعراضا، حتى لو كان لدي ما أضيفه. غايتي من ثم كانت محددة تماما، وهي الرد *فقط *على ما قد يثير الشكوك حول بعض الثوابت، خاصة وأن أحدا بالموضوع الأصلي لم يتعرض لذلك بما يكفي في تقديري.. (ولست أدري ما هي حقا "المتاهة" التي أدخلتك أنا أيضا فيها)!. السبب *الثاني *هو أنني قد أختلف شخصيا مع بعض المفاهيم السائدة والأفكار الشائعة في الثقافة، الشعبية خاصة، فإذا كان السؤال يتعلق بذلك فأنا عادة لا أشارك بأية إجابة، ليس *درءا للفتنة *ـ حسب تعبيرك ـ وإنما من باب السياسة والحكمة وتجنب العثرة واحترام الرأي العام في منتدى مفتوح. أما لو كان الحديث شخصيا خاصا، أو كنا في مناظرة بين المتخصصين، عندئذ لا حرج بالطبع من الخلاف والنقاش، بل بالعكس هذا هو الواجب والدور الذي لا يمكن أن يتحقق أي تقدم بدونه. 

(أرى الآن على أي حال إجابة الأخ المبارك *أوريجانوس *وهي تتفق مع رؤيتي.. مع اتفاق من *إيريني وصوت صارخ *أيضا.. نشكر الرب أن الإجابة وصلت ختاما).


​* * *
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (18 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ...............
> وبالتالى كان لازم يتم التعامل اشرافيا مع الموضوع اللى تم التنقل فيه بين اكتر من سؤال
> ............




آمين. تعامل إشرافيا. أنا لا أنكر حقك في هذا ولا حتى أناقش قوانينك ـ وهي  تحتاج إلى نقاش. فقط أقول: لا تغلق الموضوع ما لم تكن هناك حاجة *ماسة  *لذلك. *تعامل إشرافيا *كما تشاء. ابعث لنا هذه الرسالة نفسها بلونكم الأحمر..  قم بتوجيه التحذير.. قم بتوجيه المخالفة.. قم حتى بحجب هذا العضو أو ذاك  ولو لساعة أو ليوم أو حتى إلى الأبد.. تعامل إشرافيا أخي الحبيب. *تعامل*.  غلق الموضوع ليس من التعامل. غلق الموضوع بالأحرى *فشل *لا تعامل. غلق  الموضوع هو في الحقيقة قصف لأقلامنا وقطع لألسنتنا وقمع لأصواتنا وإغلاق  للباب في وجه الجميع دون استثناء. غلق الموضوع اغتصاب لحقي الشخصي في  التعبير عن رأيي ولو كان مخالفا. غلق الموضوع سلوك يجدر بالأحرى على كل من  يمارسه أن *يخجل من نفسه*، لا أن يبرره!

لو أن مراهقا دخل إلينا وقد  سمى نفسه "سيف الإسلام" أو "صاعقة محمد" أو "دراكولا الصليبيين"، ولو أن كل  تاريخه معنا كان فقط ثلاث رسائل أو أربعة كلها يفيض بالكراهية وحتى  الغباء، ولو أنه شارك مع صديق آخر متنكر في موضوع يسيء للإيمان ضمنا أو حتى  صراحة، *فقط *في مثل هذه الحالة *ربما *نسأل: هل يجوز غلق هذا الموضوع؟ نعم،  حتى في هذه الحالة ـ رغم تطرفها ـ تفرض عليك المسئولية الأخلاقية والأدبية  أن تتردد وأن تسأل أولا هل يجوز ذلك أم لا يجوز. أما حين يكون هذا هو  السائل وهؤلاء هم المشاركون، بكل تاريخهم وعطائهم وبكل علمهم وذكائهم،  عندئذ يكون غلق الموضوع بالإحرى *تجاوز *صارخ *وإهانة *تستوجب الاعتذار. 




oesi no قال:


> ...............
> محدش عاوز يطرد حد من المنتدى
> المنتدى للجميع وقائم بمشاركات الجميع




نعم، بالتأكيد، على الأقل على مستوى الوعي. أما الحقيقة فهي أن بعض الممارسات ـ دون وعي ـ قد تطرد الأعضاء طردا وتقذف بهم قذفا إلى الخارج. وهذا في الحقيقة هو المقصود: أن تنتبهوا أيها الأحباء قليلا لمنتداكم وأعضائكم وسلوككم معهم.. ليس المقصود أبدا أن ندين هذا أو ذاك أو أيّا من القائمين على الأمر، فمنهم أيضا مَن يستحق بالأحرى كل شكر وتقدير.

أشكرك ختاما أخي الحبيب على اهتمامك وعلى ردك.


* * *​


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل أتضحت الرؤيا أم لا زالت غامضة ؟
> سؤال عن هل يتفق النص مع الفكر والأيمان ؟
> فإذا بالمشرف يقول
> هل هناك مثله ؟؟
> ...


شوفت المشاركة دى ؟؟؟ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3462299&postcount=37

*أمَّا أنت يا حبيبي كاراس فكل إنسان يعرف سيرتك ويذكر اسمك علي الأرض فيكون معه سلامي..*
*وكل إنسان يُقدّم خمراً، أو قرباناً، أو بَخوراً، أو زيتاً، أو شمعاً تَذكاراً لاسمك أنا أُعوّضه أضعافاً في ملكوت السموات.. *
*ومن يُشبع جائعاً، أو يسقي عطشاناً، أو يكسي عُرياناً، أو يأوي غريباً باسمك، أنا أُعوّضه أضعافاً في ملكوتي..*

 


*الكلام في الآية عن إسم المسيح *

*وليس إسم آخر ... ليس هو المسيح *

*يُغلق *

انت عاوز توضيح اكتر من كدة انه لا يوافق الايمان المسيحى ؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2013)

*مش كل سير القديسين حسب رايئ المتواضع تروى ما حدث بدقة ويمكن جدا انه يكون دخل ليها اثناء انتقالها بين الاجيال قصص ومرويات شعبية وصعب جدا تميز بين الحقيقة وما هو شعبى  

**لى تعليق بسيط على مفهوم المعجزة*


> *[FONT=&quot]ولا الراجل اللى ما كانش بيخلف وخلف بمجرد ما أخذ صورة الأنبا كاراس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكله كوم وقصة طالبة الثانوية العامة الخيبانة اللى جابت مرحلة أولى 77% ...و ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بمجرد ما دونت أسم الأنبا*​*[FONT=&quot] فى ورقة الأجابة جابت 95% فى المرحلة الثانية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا لا داعى لشرح أنه من المستحيل رياضيا وعددياً وحسابياً ومنطقياً وعقلاً أن يتفق هذان الرقمان*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الا إذا حصلت على درجات إضافية من عند الجيران ..!!!*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]والطفل المعجزة ...الخ ألخ
> 
> فها الأعتقاد هنا أن صورة وأسم القديس تُنفذ مشيئة الله ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


*فى مبدا كتابى بيقول "  يتمجد اسم          ربنا يسوع المسيح فيكم " بعيدا عن انبا كاراس ( اللى مقرتش عنه قبل كدا اصلا ) او اى اسم محدد اخر فكرة التواصل مع المسيح من خلال صلاة القديسين هى فكرة قديمة جدا فى الكنيسة ومازال المسيحين متمسكين بيها وهى فكرة فى اصلها ان المسيح بيشركنا فى المجد معاه
الفكرة اللاهوتية دى اتبلورت لعمل شعبى عام على سبيل المثال 
لما تكون تعبان تقول لكاهن صليلى ولما تخف تقوله ربنا شفانى على ايدك يا ابونا
بس فى الحقيقة ان اللى قدملى الشفاء هو المسيح ذاته وسمح للاخرين الاشتراك فى مجده لكى يتمجد فينا 

انا لا اؤمن ان فى انسان متعبش فى حياته وطلب المسيح ذات نفسه انه ينجح فى امر من امور حياته وهو ميستحقش هينجحه فيه

ولا انا مؤمن باى كلمة فى موروثات شعبية ضد الحق الكتابى 

وفى نفس الوقت لا انكر وجود معجزات لما تتقف قدامنا كل الابواب ومفيش حد غير للاتكال على ربنا 
 والمعجزة بتتعرف ويقدر الكل يتفق على انها معجزة حقيقية لان قبلها كان فى اتفاق بين الكل ان الموضوع دا من رابع المستحيلات نلاقيله حل 
لكن فى تخيلات لناس من كتر احتياجهم لتتدخل ربنا فى موضوع معين و لمجرد حله ولو بطريقة عادية ملهاش اى علاقة بالمعجزة بيعتبروها معجزة ربانية 

فكرة المعجزات مشوشه شوية عند الشرقيين مش عند المسيحين بس الكل من كل الخلفيات الدينية عندهم هوس ببركات اولياء الله الصالحين والقديسين  

*


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> آمين. تعامل إشرافيا. أنا لا أنكر حقك في هذا ولا حتى أناقش قوانينك ـ وهي  تحتاج إلى نقاش. فقط أقول: لا تغلق الموضوع ما لم تكن هناك حاجة *ماسة  *لذلك. *تعامل إشرافيا *كما تشاء. ابعث لنا هذه الرسالة نفسها بلونكم الأحمر..  قم بتوجيه التحذير.. قم بتوجيه المخالفة.. قم حتى بحجب هذا العضو أو ذاك  ولو لساعة أو ليوم أو حتى إلى الأبد.. تعامل إشرافيا أخي الحبيب. *تعامل*.  غلق الموضوع ليس من التعامل. غلق الموضوع بالأحرى *فشل *لا تعامل. غلق  الموضوع هو في الحقيقة قصف لأقلامنا وقطع لألسنتنا وقمع لأصواتنا وإغلاق  للباب في وجه الجميع دون استثناء. غلق الموضوع اغتصاب لحقي الشخصي في  التعبير عن رأيي ولو كان مخالفا. غلق الموضوع سلوك يجدر بالأحرى على كل من  يمارسه أن *يخجل من نفسه*، لا أن يبرره!
> 
> لو أن مراهقا دخل إلينا وقد  سمى نفسه "سيف الإسلام" أو "صاعقة محمد" أو "دراكولا الصليبيين"، ولو أن كل  تاريخه معنا كان فقط ثلاث رسائل أو أربعة كلها يفيض بالكراهية وحتى  الغباء، ولو أنه شارك مع صديق آخر متنكر في موضوع يسيء للإيمان ضمنا أو حتى  صراحة، *فقط *في مثل هذه الحالة *ربما *نسأل: هل يجوز غلق هذا الموضوع؟ نعم،  حتى في هذه الحالة ـ رغم تطرفها ـ تفرض عليك المسئولية الأخلاقية والأدبية  أن تتردد وأن تسأل أولا هل يجوز ذلك أم لا يجوز. أما حين يكون هذا هو  السائل وهؤلاء هم المشاركون، بكل تاريخهم وعطائهم وبكل علمهم وذكائهم،  عندئذ يكون غلق الموضوع بالإحرى *تجاوز *صارخ *وإهانة *تستوجب الاعتذار.
> 
> ...


- قوانين الاقسام تمت مناقشتها لشهور عديدة  واى مقترح تحب تضيفه للتعديل على القوانين اتفضل اطرحه فى قسم الاقتراحات غلق الموضوع وحذفه ونقله كلها اجراءات اشرافيه تخضع لرؤية مشرف القسم 

-الامر مالوش اى علاقة بالموقف الشخصى للمشرف بالمكتوب فى الموضوع كل الامر هو انه استمرار التناحر فى موضوع منتهى النقاش فيه هو مضيعه للوقت  " ان كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حسابا يوم الدين " 
فميبقاش الموضوع خلصان ونقعد نجادل فيه فقط للمجادله والسفسطائيه 

- احنا مش بنبرر قرارات الاشراف  لانه مش من حق حد يسئلنا احنا ليه بنعمل كدة - وعادة لا نستخدم هذا الحق - وبنرد على كل الناس بأسباب التعامل الاشرافى سواء بالغلق او بالحذف ... احنا موجودين هنا لخدمة الاعضاء وخدمة المنتدى  فهل ممكن تسأل نفسك لو واحد من محبين الانبا كاراس السائح شاف السؤال وشاف الاجابات اللى كتير حطها والتشكيكات  وهنفترض كونه انسان بسيط تفتكر هيبقى وجهه نظره ايه وبالأحرى السؤال تمت اجابته ومفيش اى مساحه للتطويل فى اجابة السؤال 

- الموضوع كمان ممكن يكون طائفى لانه بعض الطوائف لا تؤمن بشفاعة القديسين وطرح مثل تلك المواضيع مخالف لقوانين المنتدى العامه والسياسه العامة للمنتدى 

-غير مطروح ابدا ان يكون احد المشرفين اى كان وانا اخوهم الصغير وعارفهم كويس غرضه انه الشخص الفلانى يمشي من المنتدى او نقعد نزهق فيه لغايه ما يمشي من هنا 

- مينفعش ابدا الاشراف يتعامل مع الاعضاء بحكم ان ده قديم او ده جديد  هناك قانون يطبقه المشرف على نفسه قبل باقى الاعضاء  مفيش حاجة اسمها عضو له تاريخ فى المنتدى وله ثقله فنتجاوز عن تعديه على قوانين المنتدى لتلك الاسباب زى ما هو حاصل فى الموضوع ده فى قسم غير حوارى وهذا ما استغربه !!! 

- انا ممكن اعتذرلكم وابوس راس كل الاعضاء  اللى كانوا بيشاركوا فى الموضوع واتضايقوا انه اتقفل تطبيقا لقوانين المنتدى لو ده يرضيكم بس برضه لو الموضوع اتكرر تانى هيتقفل لنفس الاسباب  القانون قانون :t13:

ممكن بقى نقفل باب النقاش فى الموضوع ده لانه فى قسم غير مخصص وان كان الامر لم ينتهى بالنسبه ليكم حد يحط موضوع فى قسم الشكاوى  :a82: ونكمل الرغى هناك


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يوليو 2013)

* اسمك  ....  لاسمك .... باسمك، *

*تعود  علي  أسم  القديس  كاراس  ... وليس علي أسم  السيد  المسيح*


----------



## My Rock (18 يوليو 2013)

الأحبة في المسيح،

تذكروا قبل ان نكون أعضاء ومشرفين وقبل ان نحكم على بعضنا بالقوانين، نحن اخوة في المسيح والمحبة هي فوق كل شئ. كل شئ له حل بالمحبة.

الموضوع بسيط، الاخ عبود طرح سؤال والإجابات لم تشبعه. المجال مفتوح الآن في الموضوع الأصلي لحسم الموضوع بأسرع وقت واسلم طريقة، لكي لا ندخل في مواضيع طائفية.

سلام المسيح


----------



## aymonded (18 يوليو 2013)

أنا طبعاً مش هاعلق كتير لأني قلت أكثر من كفاية في الموضوع الأصلي، ولا أحتاج لإضافة أخرى...

 لكن كما قال الأخ روك، أولاً لا ينبغي أن نجعل القوانين حرفية في المنتدى ونلتزم بها حرفاً لا روحاً، فلنحاول نجد منفذ حُرّ لكي نعطي من يسأل الحرية الكافية والمشاحة اللازمة، وأيضاً الرد مكفول لكل واحد أن يوضح الموضوع من وجهة نظرة مع عدم الانجراف للطائفية مهما ما كان الخلاف في الرأي، ونحن نهتم بالتعليم العام الذي يخص خلاص النفس باتزان بدون انحياز أو دخول في أشياء ثانوية تجعلنا نقع في زلل الجدل العقيم الذي يجعلنا كلنا نضطرب ونخرج خارج المحبة فنُصاب في مقتل لأننا خرجنا عن المحبة وكل واحد أصبح ضد الاخر ولم نتعلم المسيح هكذا قط، لأن المحبة فوق كل اعتبار ومحبة القلريب قبل أي وضع فكر عقائدي، لأن المحبة هي التي تُظهر صحة العقيدة وليس العكس على الإطلاق، كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين​


----------



## aymonded (18 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> * اسمك  ....  لاسمك .... باسمك، *
> 
> *تعود  علي  أسم  القديس  كاراس  ... وليس علي أسم  السيد  المسيح*



صح .... هذا هو المقصود كان في الكلام ولم يُذكر اسم المسيح فيه وهنا كان الخطأ في القصة كلها على وجه التحديد وظهر منه هذا الخلاف كله.. فالاعتراض ليس على المعجزات ولا الإيمان بها من عدمه، كما أن ذكر موضوع الشفاعة كله لم يُذكر في الموضوع ولا كان محور الكلام من الأساس، المشكلة كلها كانت في [ اسمك.. ولاسمك.. وباسمك ] فقط لا غير وهذا للتوضيح.. 


أشكرك حقيقي على ردك لأنه الرد الصحيح ومحور المشكلة كلها في الأصل والأساس، النعمة معك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> - قوانين الاقسام تمت مناقشتها لشهور عديدة
> استمرار التناحر فى موضوع منتهى النقاش فيه هو مضيعه للوقت  " ان كل كلمة بطالة
> 
> فميبقاش الموضوع خلصان ونقعد نجادل فيه فقط للمجادله والسفسطائيه
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدى انا عن نفسى فى غنى عن دروسك القيمة حول القوانين وحول الأشراف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبناقص قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أستاذ ماى روك ...أنا أجابة سؤالى وصلتنى اليوم فقط بعد فتح الحوار على العام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس لى أية أستسفارات أضافية حول هذا الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أى موضوع آخر مستقبلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أشكر لك سعة صدرك وتفهمك لنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يوليو 2013)

الاستاذ عبود  : غسلنى [  فى  مشاركات  رقم 3# &16# ]
الله يسامحك   يا أستاذ عبود:ab4:
وسأحاول أن أقوم بتعديل إسلوبي   .. إن شاء الله .


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حبيبى جو ...أنت بتستغبانى وألا بتستغبى القارئ ؟؟؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أولا التعليق هنا يقول ( الآية ) وهذه طامة كبرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ثانياً تبريرها خطا فى خطأ ... لأن النص بدأها بـــ*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أما انت يا حبيبى كاراس ...ولفظة بأسمك تعود عليه لا على السيد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ولذلك لو حضرتك دققت من الأول سؤالى فى الأصل عن قداسة النص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والسؤال عن القديس كان لمعرفة الشخصية التى يدور عنها النص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صدقنى أننا نخسر كثيراً جداً عند الأستهتار بعقلية القارئ [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



يعنى الطم يقولوا الوليه اتجننت 
يا سيد الناس احياة النبى يا شيخ 
النصين وضعوا قصاد بعض يعنى ضد بعض 
نص الوعد بيقول لاسم الانبا كاراس ونص الانجيل بيقول لاجل اسم المسيح 
:a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:
المفروض احنا نختار ايه :ranting:
لاجل اسم المسيح طبعا 
وعلشان كدة اعتبرنا الموضوع انتهى بالرد ده[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يوليو 2013)

1-  متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 42 ومن سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار كأس ماء بارد فقط *باسم تلميذ *فالحق أقول لكم إنه لا يضيع أجره».
2-متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 41 من يقبل* نبيا باسم نبي *فأجر نبي يأخذ *ومن يقبل بارا باسم بار *فأجر بار يأخذ
اكررها تانى :
متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 42 *ومن سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار كأس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ *فالحق أقول لكم إنه لا يضيع أجره».
____________________________
الاحباء  الغاليين بملء الاحترام :::-
* فعلا   توجد بعض الصياغات والتراكيب اللغوية  .. فى التراث الكنسي .... تحتاج  للمراجعة فلا عصمة* إلا للوحى الالهى* .
* قيام المسيح بتوجيه وعد للشهيد او الشهيدة أو القديس او القديسة: 
لا يعنى إلا محبة المسيح لإكرام قديسيه|#| ومحبة المسيح للعطاء* عموماً للمؤمنين المسيحين فعلا *لا إسماً .

* المسيح يعتبر  أن إسماء قديسيه هى أساساً تخصه إذ   هم منتسبين إليه ...ماتوا  ليحيوا  فيه  وهو  يحيا فيهم .... فلا تقلقوا  إطلاقاً [غيرةً ]
 على* إسم المسيح* فلن ينتقص منه شيئاً وهو أحسبه أقدس وأقدر وأعظم من أن يهز قدره - ذكر إسم قديسه المختار الانبا كاراس السائح.
 فالمقصود الضمنى أسم المسيح القدوس الممجد فى قديسيه.


----------



## aymonded (18 يوليو 2013)

طبعاً يا جميل الاسم ضمنياً في المسيح، فأنا وانت وجميع القديسين، في المسيح يسوع، بالرغم من الاختلاف في درجة الملء وموهبة كل واحد ومكانته وتقدمه أو تأخره في الطريق.. الخ، لكن لا يُقال أن باسمه يُكتب أحد في ملكوت السماوات، لأن هذا خطأ لاهوتي فادح حسب التعليم: [ وليس  بأحد غيره الخلاص لأن ليس إسم آخر تحت السماء قد أُعطي بين الناس به ينبغي  أن نخلص ] (أعمال 4: 12) 

فممكن يأخذ أجر أو لا يضيع تعبه، لأن عمل المحبة لا يضيع قط، لكن لا يُقال أن وعد الرب له أن بسبب كتابة سيرته أو بذكر اسمه يُكتب أحد في سفر الحياة الأبدية لأن هذا خاص بالابن الوحيد *فقط لا غير*، لئلا كان بالأولى أن يقول هذا بالنسبة لذكر العذراء مريم او أحد الرسل، لكن عموماً - حسب تعليم الكتاب المقدس - فأن أجر المحبة لا يضيع، ولكن أجر المحبة ممكن يضيع فعلاً لو الإنسان عاش بالشر ولم يتب، حتى لو سقى أحد باسم قديس أو حتى باسم المسيح الرب نفسه، لأن [ أن لم تتبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون ]، لأن المحبة هنا لن تلغي التوبة، فالكلام اللي بيتقال على علاته هو المشكلة وبيوصل تعليم خطأ للناس، لأن مش كل واحد سيقرأ الكلام يفهم انه ضمناً، علشان كده الكنيسة قسمت الآباء لمعتبرين وغير معتبرين، لأن الغير معتبرين غير مدققين في الألفاظ والتعليم لا يُأخذ بالنية بل بكلام واضح لا لبس فيه، كما أن هناك أشياء تخص الابن فقط لا يأخذها حتى المؤمنين أنفسهم، وبخاصة موضوع كتابة أحد في سفر الحياة باسم أي أحد آخر غير اسم المسيح وحده فقط حتى لو كان باسم أعظم الأنبياء أو القديسين ولا حتى باسم العذراء القديسة مريم دائمة البتولية...

لذلك فأن موضوع وعود الله للقديسين اللي اتكتبت من الناس تحتاج مراجعات جادة في نور التعليم، فليس كل ما كُتب ينبغي أن نصدقه كما هو بدون فحص وتدقيق شديد، لأن هناك أشياء دخيله كتير على هذه السير، لأن لو السيرة اتكتبت في نور الحق أو بوضع ملاحظات عليها للشرح والإيضاح كان هذا أفضل بكثير عوض أن يترك للناس أن تفهم ما تشاء، مع الحرص ان لا يُكتب ما يُخالف التعليم، لأن تحت اسم الله والمسيحية يا ما تم كتابة بدع وهرطقات، والشيطان قادر أن يُغير شكله في صورة ملاك نور، لكن الكتاب المقدس بالطبع هو نبع التعليم وأساس قاعدته، وأي شيء يخالفه لا يُقبل، لكن أي شيء يتفق مع روح التعليم اللي فيه يُقبل، لأن ما يهم هو روح التعليم، لأن الله لن يخالف وعده أو كلمته، أو يعطي عمله لإنسان ولو حتى رسول عظيم ولا حتى رئيس ملائكة، لأن هناك أشياء تخص الله وحده فقط في المطلق، فلاحظ أن الرب تكلم عن تعب المحبة (العطاء باسم تلميذ أو غيرها) هو الذي لا يضيع ولكنه لا يعطي لأحد باسمه أن يُكتب أو يحق به الدخول للسماء، لأن ما يجعل هناك استحقاق الدخول أو كتابة الاسم في سفر الحياة هو شخص المسيح الرب الكلمة المتجسد فقط لاغير ولم ولن يوجد غيره فقط فقط وفقط...

لأن للأسف كثيرين ظنوا أن مجرد عملهم أعمال خير حتى ولو مع المؤمنين أو باسم القديسين بها سيدخلون الملكوت، بدون ان يأتوا للرب بتوبة القلب وإيمان حي ليحيوا معه في شركة، لأن الاتكال على أي شيء آخر بدون توبة وإيمان حي بعمل المسيح الخلاصي لن ينفع الإنسان لو بنى كنائس العالم كله أو أعطى كل أمواله أو حتى احترق من أجل الخدمة، أو كتب الكتاب المقدس ونشره في كل مكان، أو كتب سير قديسين العالم كله، بل وحفظها مع الكتاب المقدس عن ظهر قلب، فالله لن يعطيه ملكوته ان لم يتب ودخل في سرّ الإيمان الحي وعاش بالنعمة المُعطاه له بالروح القدس.. وأشكرك على تعقيبك الحلو يا أروع أخ حلو، كن معافي​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 يوليو 2013)

أشكر الأخ العزيز *ماي روك *على مبادرته وعلى فتح الموضوع مرة أخرى، في سابقة لعلها الأولى من نوعها، مما يضاعف تقديري شخصيا لها. أطمع على أي حال أن يشملنا جميعا هذا الفهم، القائم على المحبة أولا، فلا يقتصر المعنى على هذا الموضوع تحديدا دون سواه، وإنما يمتد ليشمل سائر الموضوعات، وبه تتوجه حركتنا جميعا أعضاء ومشرفين.

أشكر الأخ العزيز *عبـود *على المشاركة والتفاعل، وأرجوه ختاما ـ وبوجه عام ـ ألا يتسرع في غضبه أو في قراراته. تلك نصيحتي لو كان يقبلها من أخ أصغر. أما من حيث الغضب فـ"الشديد" حقا "هو *مَن يملك نفسه عند الغضب*".. وأما من حيث القرارات فالقسم بالأحرى والمنتدى كله هو الذي يخسر في هذه الحالة أسئلتك المميزة ونقاشاتك الثرية. أدعوك من ثم باسم المحبة أن تعيد النظر في هذا القرار، وفي النهاية فإن *كلنا يتعلم *أخي الفاضل.. بالسؤال حينا وبالألم حينا.. بالنصح حينا وبالتجربة حينا.. وعليه فليأخذ كل منا درسه مما حدث، وليسقط إلى النسيان ختاما كل ما واجهنا بالطريق من صغائر، ولنسامح كل ما التقينا من صغار. 

أشكر الأخ العزيز الدكتور *يوحنا *على تشريفه ومشاركته القيمة عن "المعجزات"، وإن لم يتسع المقام لتناولها.. ولكن لعلنا مستقبلا نناقش هذا الموضوع الهام في سياق أفضل يتسع لذلك.. (ولعل عبود أيضا يكون هو المفجر لهذه الثورة القادمة ).


ختاما أشكر *جميع الأحباء *الذين تفضلوا بالمشاركة والتفاعل أو حتى القراءة، وعذرا عن أية إساءة قد وجدها البعض مني شخصيا أو عرضا عبر هذا الموضوع. أما وقد تناولت "*غلق الموضوعات*" وشرحت فيه رأيي دون مزيد، لا تفوتني أيضا شهادة الحق ووسام التقدير لكل مشرف لا يستخدم أبدا هذه الأداة *القبيحة*، مثل الأخ العزيز *أيمونديد*، أو يستخدمها وهو بالأحرى يتألم مثلنا لاستخدامها، مثل الأم الغالية *أمــة*.. تحية تقدير لهما، كذلك للأخت الغالية *دونـا *التي استضافتنا أولا بالمنتدى العام، كعادتها بكل رشاقة ولياقة ودون أي تدخل. الشكر مرة أخرى للجميع، في سلام الرب أترككم وعلى المحبة دائما نلتقي. 


* * *​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الاستاذ عبود  : غسلنى [  فى  مشاركات  رقم 3# &16# ]
> الله يسامحك   يا أستاذ عبود:ab4:
> وسأحاول أن أقوم بتعديل إسلوبي   .. إن شاء الله .


 *[FONT=&quot]لم أقصد غسيل وأعتذر ان كان هذا المفهوم وصل لحضرتك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا فقط وضعت كلام حضرتك لأوضح أن الأجابات أبتعدت تماماً عن السؤال*​​ 


oesi no قال:


> *المفروض احنا نختار ايه* :ranting:


 *[FONT=&quot]حبيبى جو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... وانا أيش عرفنى المفرو نختار أية ؟؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا أنا مسيحى المولد ولا أنا تربية كنيسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أجل هذا دخلت أسأل مش داخل عياقة ولا غتاتة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا داخل للسفسطة ولا للجدل ولا للكلام اللى تفضلت حضرتك بصفتك ( مشرف ) ووصفتنى بيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدليل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ظاهر للعيان ولكل قارئ لأن أجابة سؤالى طلبتها فى سطر واحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعبارة واحدة لا تحتمل أكثر من [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( نعم ) ( لآ ) [/FONT]*​ 


خادم البتول قال:


> أشكر الأخ العزيز *عبـود *على المشاركة والتفاعل، وأرجوه ختاما ـ وبوجه عام ـ ألا يتسرع في غضبه أو في قراراته.
> * * *​



*[FONT=&quot]حبيب قلبى انا مش غضبان ولا حاجة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكننى أرى أنه لا طائل من وراء أسئلة تأتينى أجابتها على طريقة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]" ذييس إيز " ماتفهم ياجدع وتستنتج ... مش عايز تفهم لية ... !!؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالم نستطع أن نطور من أدائنا يبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى السائل ان يبحث فى مكان آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكرا على أهتمامك [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يوليو 2013)

+ نقطة  هامة  جداً  جداً  

 شفاعات و معجزات الشهداء  والقديسين... فى فكر الكنائس التقليدية.
1-   الصلاة بعضنا لاجل بعض .. وحمل كل واحد أثقال (متاعب ) الآخر
{ إحملوا بعضكم أثقال بعض وهكذا تمموا ناموس المسيح}..:.. كلنا أعضاء فى جسد واحد [وتوجد أيات عديدة عن كوننا أعضاء بعضنا لبعض - فى ذات الجسد الواحد.].

2-  المعجزة : هى تدخل  سماوى  معجز يبدأ من حيث  إنتهت القدرات البشرية وعجزت - 
وموضوع  الطالبة  التى نجحت بتفوق - بدلا من نجاح باهت-   لابد من ان  فى القصة أسباب وجيهه و مقبولة ..فكم وكم من شخص ناجح  وطرأءت عليه ظروف خارجية طارئة .. - فلعل ظروفاً معاكسة -عاقتها عن تحقيق الكفاءة الللازمة لاجتياز الامتحان .. فتدخلت السماء لتعين ضعفها..
كم وكم إختبرت شخصياً  تدخل الله بعمل إعجازى ..لاعانة  ضعفي فى  ظروف ضاغطة طارئة أثرت فى نتيجة نهائية رغم أمانة السعى... وعلى ما تقدم  فالاعجاز هو معجزات الله   فى عمله مع الامناء..لا مع المقصرين .
[ ,ومع كل هذا  يبقي هذا هو الاستثناء ] فالقاعدة الاساسية :هى  أن الله لا يسوس  العالم  بالمعجزات لكنه يسوس العالم بالقوانين الطبيعية وبالعقل والمنطق.


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2013)

مبدئيا انا مشرف على قسمي بس خارج قسمى فرد عادى جدا زيي زي اى حد 
ثانيا اظن انك اخدت وقت طويل تدرس قبل ما تعتنق المسيحيه 
واكيد تعرف ان اهم حاجه فى المسيحيه الكتاب المقدس دستور حياتنا 
امال كنت بتدرس فى ايه يا عم الحج 
بالنسبه بقي لكلامى انا متهمتش حد بحاجه ولا حدددت اشخاص انا كنت بتكلم بشكل عام عن التعامل فى قسم الاسئله والاجوبه 
بالنسبه بقي لاستشهادك بباقى البشر فمع احترامى لكل الناس انا مش بمشي غير ورا دماغى انا بس


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2013)

نسيت اقولك حاجه مهمه 
الاجابه بنعم او لا وبس على كده  مش هتعلمك حاجه ومش هتفيدك بحاجه الافضل انك تدرس عن طريق البحث والاستنتاج مش عن طريق المعلومه المباشره


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يوليو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> وموضوع  الطالبة  التى نجحت بتفوق - بدلا من نجاح باهت-   لابد من ان  فى القصة أسباب وجيهه و مقبولة ..فكم وكم من شخص ناجح  وطرأءت عليه ظروف خارجية طارئة .. - فلعل ظروفاً معاكسة -عاقتها عن تحقيق الكفاءة الللازمة لاجتياز الامتحان .. فتدخلت السماء لتعين ضعفها..


 *[FONT=&quot]صدقاً حاولت أفهمها لكن بحسبة بسيطة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هى بتقول حصلت على 77% مرحلة أولى وهذا يساوى 158 درجة من 205[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ناقصة 47 درجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا  أنها جابت الدرجات النهائية فى المرحلة التانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى 410 – 47 = 363 درجة أى بنسبة 88%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف حصلت على 95% ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَ الا إذا أستخدمت الإعجاز العددى لدى المسلمين !!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> نسيت اقولك حاجه مهمه
> الاجابه بنعم او لا وبس على كده  مش هتعلمك حاجه ومش هتفيدك بحاجه الافضل انك تدرس عن طريق البحث والاستنتاج مش عن طريق المعلومه المباشره


*أرجع هنا فى الموضوع الأصلى
وأنت توضح لك الفكرة كلها 
شكرا يا جو 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ثانيا اظن انك اخدت وقت طويل تدرس قبل ما تعتنق المسيحيه
> واكيد تعرف ان اهم حاجه فى المسيحيه الكتاب المقدس دستور حياتنا
> *امال كنت بتدرس فى ايه يا عم الحج*


*كنت بادرس الأيمان الصحيح
لم أكن بصدد دراسة لأستبدال كتاب بكتاب
ولا نبى بآخر ...ولا دين بدين 
*​ *تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]صدقاً حاولت أفهمها لكن بحسبة بسيطة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هى بتقول حصلت على 77% مرحلة أولى وهذا يساوى 158 درجة من 205*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ناقصة 47 درجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا  أنها جابت الدرجات النهائية فى المرحلة التانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى 410 – 47 = 363 درجة أى بنسبة 88%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف حصلت على 95% ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَ الا إذا أستخدمت الإعجاز العددى لدى المسلمين !!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


كلامك صحيح يا عبود 
انا رسالت رساله الي الكاتب واكد لي ان يوجد في الكتاب الاكتروني بعض الاخطاء وتم التصحيح في طبع الكتاب[/FONT]


----------

